# Lettore di schede lento

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

è un po' di tempo che ho questo lettore di schede da due lire (in realtà 3 euro) usb che va nel drive bay da 3.5"; tanto tempo fa (e forse anche con una configurazione hardware diversa) funzionava piuttosto velocemente nei trasferimenti. Mi ricordo che ebbe un calo enorme al passaggio da Fedora 13 a Fedora 14. Da allora, dovendo trasferire comunque pochi gB di dati, non ci ho mai pensato, però adesso, con Gentoo e un pc più decente, mi è tornato in mente! Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire come mai va più lento e come risolvere? C'è forse qualche opzione nel kernel che ne può migliorare le prestazioni?

Ecco qui l'output di lsusb -dv 15a4:1336:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 15a4:1336 Afatech Technologies, Inc. SDHC/MicroSD/MMC/MS/M2/CF/XD Flash Card Reader
> 
> Device Descriptor:
> 
>   bLength                18
> ...

 

Grazie.

----------

## UnoSD

Ho appena notato anche questo:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 7-3: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

 

in dmesg.

Inoltre ho anche avuto in regalo un hub usb che sulla scatola ha scritto essere usb 2.0 ma che in realtà va alla velocità dell'1.1, ma questo mi succede anche se lo provo su Windows XP quindi penso che semplicemente che mi abbia fatto il pacco il venditore...

(Considerando che ho una scheda madre piuttosto recente (ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3))

P.s.

Altra cosa notata:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> 
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> ...

 

Sembra che ci siano 4 hub 1.1, esattamente quelli cui sono collegati sia il lettore sia l'hub esterno... Ma che senso ha? La scheda madre ha tutte porte 2.0!

----------

## Dun

Gia' passato per http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml ?

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## UnoSD

 *Dun wrote:*   

> Gia' passato per http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml ?

 

No, grazie! Però mi sembra che non dica niente che non sapevo già.

Comunque mi ha dato l'idea di andare a disattivare il supporto a OHCI e UHCI nel kernel così vedo che succede...

P.s. Cosa che ho notato: I "root hub", non sono collegati alla porta fisica, se collego l'hard disk esterno ad una porta, me lo vede come 2.0 e lo collega al bus relativo all'hub 2.0, se collego alla STESSA porta, l'hub, la webcam o il mouse, me li mette su un bus da 4-7 che sono root hub 1.1... Quindi sembrerebbe che ogni porta fisica abbia sia il root hub 2.0 che 1.1 (infatti sono 4 e 4). Però la cosa continua a puzzarmi...

Dopo questa prima prova, proverò ad aggiungere nel kernel tutti i driver esistenti per gli HCI usb e il mass storage presenti in "Device drivers->USB support..." e vedo se magari mi acchiappa un driver più adatto al mio controller... Magari ne starà usando uno generico.

----------

## UnoSD

La prima prova ha avuto infatti l'esito già immaginato: Non funzionava più il mouse né le altre periferiche.

La seconda prova è stata altrettanto fallimentare: Non è cambiato niente...

L'ultima cosa che posso provare è mettere sul vecchio pc Fedora 13 e il lettore di schede e vedere cosa succede... Ma credo che non lo farò per MOOOLTO tempo... Quindi se qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento è ancora ben accetto!

----------

## djinnZ

IMHO dipende dalle impostazioni di usb mass storage o dalle altre impostazioni per la gestione dell'usb pm, device etc. od ancora dalle impostazioni per il bus scsi (qualcosa di troppo). Rivedi la configurazione del kernel.

----------

## UnoSD

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> IMHO dipende dalle impostazioni di usb mass storage o dalle altre impostazioni per la gestione dell'usb pm, device etc. od ancora dalle impostazioni per il bus scsi (qualcosa di troppo). Rivedi la configurazione del kernel.

 

Ci ho provato, ma fino ad un certo punto, ora non so più dove mettere mano! (Un po' ho letto le descrizioni in menuconfig e un po' la guida USB di Gentoo)

----------

